#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Συνέδριο: 3o Διεθνές PALENC 2010-5o Ευρωπαϊκό EPIC  2010- 1o Cool Roofs, Ρόδος, 29.9~01.10 2010

## mred-akias

3rd International Conference on Passive and Low Energy Cooling for the Built Environment (PALENC 2010) jointly organized with
5th European Conference on Energy Performance & Indoor Climate in Buildings (EPIC 2010) and 1st Cool Roofs Conference




> SCOPE
> 
> The joint 3rd Palenc, 5th EPIC and 1st Cool Roofs Conference focus on the application of passive cooling techniques in the urban environment and in buildings with emphasis on heat mitigation techniques.
> 
> During the last 25 years, a serious deterioration of the thermal conditions in the urban environment has been documented. Cities increase their temperature because of the heat island and the global climatic change. Peak electricity used for cooling purposes is increasing seriously while spells of high discomfort conditions are more frequent. In parallel, the increase of the living standards, and non-appropriate architecture design of buildings and urban spaces, has caused a very important penetration of air conditioning in many parts of the world and in particular in zones of hot climates. Low income population seems to be the first victim of this significant climatic change suffering from very high indoor temperatures that put a serious risk in their life.
> 
> Intensive research carried out during the last years has permitted to develop new technologies, components, materials and techniques that permit to decrease ambient temperature in cities, improve outdoor comfort and decrease seriously or even eliminate the cooling demand of buildings. Many examples of bioclimatic urban areas have been developed and monitored while very low energy consumption for cooling new generation buildings have been realized and monitored.
> 
> The development of cool materials for buildings and urban areas offers a serious instrument to cool down buildings and improve urban microclimates. Cool roofs provide an excellent technique to decrease the cooling load of buildings and improve summer comfort. The European founded COOL ROOF project financed by EACI, as well as the creation of the European Cool Roof Council have promoted seriously the subject in Europe, while in US the issue has gained tremendous acceptance.
> ...



Σήμερα έλαβα το ακόλουθο mail:




> COOLING THE CITIES - THE ABSOLUTE PRIORITY
> ------------------------------------------ 
> jointly organized conferences
> 
> 3rd International Conference on Passive and Low Energy Cooling for the
> Built Environment (PALENC 2010) 
> 5th European Conference on Energy Performance & Indoor Climate in
> Buildings (EPIC 2010) 
> 1st Cool Roofs Conference 
> ...


περισσότερες πληροφορίες: http://palenc2010.conferences.gr/

----------

